
Washington State could see explosion in coronavirus cases, study says - aaronbrethorst
https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/03/washington-state-risks-seeing-explosion-in-coronavirus-without-dramatic-action-new-analysis-says/
======
dchyrdvh
We'll see how many will volunteer to visit a hospital for testing and risk
facing a bancrupcy.

------
koheripbal
It's unlikely to be limited to Washington State.

